# In need of a printer



## doom (Oct 4, 2014)

I am in need of a printer but cant decide between inkjet and laser. In the coming one month or so, Ill have to take a printout of 100 or so pages(only 1 side of a page). Otherwise, there is not much use. Hardly 4-5 pages a month. Faster printout doesn't matter. Priority is the one where the per page cost is low.


----------



## fz8975 (Oct 4, 2014)

On a printer thread(on TDF) someone posted a very good comparison of printer's running cost, it concluded that a printer with high prize is cheaper than a low prized printer. The chart had comparison including cartridge cost and the number of pages you print etc. I trying to find that but have not got it. If somebody knows please give link to that thread/post.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 4, 2014)

doom said:


> I am in need of a printer but cant decide between inkjet and laser. In the coming one month or so, Ill have to take a printout of 100 or so pages(only 1 side of a page). Otherwise, there is not much use. Hardly 4-5 pages a month. Faster printout doesn't matter. Priority is the one where the per page cost is low.



Print cost _per page_ is obviously low in case of laser but only when the no of prints is on the higher side.

4-5 pages daily is very low usage, thus clearly favouring inkjet. However, cartridge of a laser lasts much much longer as it uses dry ink against liquid ink of inkjet. I have a laser at home which is running solid for 6 months + against a inkjet which every seicnd month requires a fill up with plethora of problems. But again you do have refilling option of inkjet cartridges, don't know about laser.


----------



## icebags (Oct 4, 2014)

for low duty printing, if u don't need colour / high quality prints, laser is the best choice. 

inkjets have an issue of getting dried if not printouts taken regularly. laser printers are very much maintenance free from that pov. just grab a cheap < 4k ricoh/samsung/ panasonic laser printer if u r going to print 4-5 pages a month.

p.s. lasers are riffilable also.



fz8975 said:


> On a printer thread(on TDF) someone posted a very good comparison of printer's running cost, it concluded that a printer with high prize is cheaper than a low prized printer. The chart had comparison including cartridge cost and the number of pages you print etc. I trying to find that but have not got it. If somebody knows please give link to that thread/post.



this: don't forget to express ur gratitude to mr vyom. 
*www.digit.in/forum/peripherals/184462-need-best-printer-print-copy-scan-around-4k-5k.html


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 4, 2014)

i most certainly dont need a printer... stop recommending me printers, guys :/


----------



## fz8975 (Oct 5, 2014)

icebags said:


> this: don't forget to express ur gratitude to mr vyom.
> *www.digit.in/forum/peripherals/184462-need-best-printer-print-copy-scan-around-4k-5k.html


thx...


----------



## Samarth 619 (Oct 5, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Print cost _per page_ is obviously low in case of laser but only when the no of prints is on the higher side.
> 4-5 pages daily is very low usage, thus clearly favouring inkjet. However, cartridge of a laser lasts much much longer as it uses dry ink against liquid ink of inkjet. I have a laser at home which is running solid for 6 months + against a inkjet which every second month requires a fill up with plethora of problems. But again you do have refilling option of inkjet cartridges, don't know about laser.


Pardon me for pointing out, its 4-5 pages/ month. 

The original poster can also go for an Inkjet and an Ink tank system which has been mostly successful. Mostly depends on whether he wants B&W or color.



doom said:


> I am in need of a printer but cant decide between inkjet and laser. In the coming one month or so, Ill have to take a printout of 100 or so pages(only 1 side of a page). Otherwise, there is not much use. Hardly 4-5 pages a month. Faster printout doesn't matter. Priority is the one where the per page cost is low.


If you need Black and White printouts only, then get a laser eyes closed! You don't need to think for inkjet if you need B&W only....  Laser offers best quality, price per printout, etc. for Black & White...

But, if you need color, then you might consider getting an Inkjet + an external Ink tank system. You will have to make few dummy printouts per month to keep ink running though. Please check my review in detail and make up your mind:
*www.digit.in/forum/peripherals/181...-mp287s-accessory-esyink-ink-tank-system.html


----------



## doom (Oct 5, 2014)

Samarth 619 said:


> Pardon me for pointing out, its 4-5 pages/ month.
> 
> The original poster can also go for an Inkjet and an Ink tank system which has been mostly successful. Mostly depends on whether he wants B&W or color.
> 
> ...


I need only black and white prints. Will check your thread. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## doom (Oct 5, 2014)

icebags said:


> for low duty printing, if u don't need colour / high quality prints, laser is the best choice.
> 
> inkjets have an issue of getting dried if not printouts taken regularly. laser printers are very much maintenance free from that pov. just grab a cheap < 4k ricoh/samsung/ panasonic laser printer if u r going to print 4-5 pages a month.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion and giving the link to the thread. It helped me a great deal.


----------



## icebags (Oct 5, 2014)

doom said:


> Thanks for the suggestion and giving the link to the thread. It helped me a great deal.


one more link i came across for laser suggestions:
*www.digit.in/forum/peripherals/180123-good-mono-laser-printer.html


Spoiler



Mr.  [MENTION=102842]doomgiver[/MENTION] , u did not share what happened to u last print+scan solution ?


----------



## doom (Oct 5, 2014)

icebags said:


> one more link i came across for laser suggestions:
> *www.digit.in/forum/peripherals/180123-good-mono-laser-printer.html
> 
> 
> ...


I think I'd rather go for HP, canon or Epson. Haven't heard of brothers and I don't think my dad will allow me to buy it.


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 6, 2014)

icebags said:


> one more link i came across for laser suggestions:
> *www.digit.in/forum/peripherals/180123-good-mono-laser-printer.html
> 
> 
> ...



Same ole problem, nothing worth buying on market, or rather, the item I wanna buy is not available in india, or costs more than budget -.-

I really hope to buy a printer before I have kids, coz  I'd rather practice how to clean a leaky bottom on a machine before doign the real thing on a tiny human.


----------

